# Gaggia Coffee Deluxe Brew Valve compitible with Cubika Deluxe part ?



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm about to pass down my old Gaggia Coffee Deluxe (i.e. no solenoid) to my eldest son to use in his flat but I want to replace the brew valve (little spring and rubber tip) as I remember it had started to drip and leak steam from the group head. Looking at the rubber tip it looks like its been deformed at some point (probably by scale) and so probably isn't making a good seal to the boiler, hence the leakage.

I've found a company selling the whole brew value for £14.99 ; http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/sec33571bbe97/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/EF0047A

but I suspect I only really need the spring and rubber which they sell for only £4.99 but it states its for a Gaggia Cubika Deluxe. http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/sec33571bbe97/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/1200021

Does anyone know if the Cubika part is compatible ?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd guess not. That model is very different with stainless steel innards. The evolution, baby, and classic would be fine.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

... well the Classic wouldn't as it doesn't have that part, it has a 3 way solenoid valve instead !


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Classic uses the same boiler seal.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Am I mistaking what part you mean?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you might be









The part I mean is the small spring with a rubber tip that is screwed into the centre of the shower plate holder (dispersion plate). If you follow the links on my first post you'll see what I mean


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

it is the same part in the cubika, not in the cubika plus though


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Mark.

Shame... I really resent having to spend 3 times as much for a part that includes bits I don't need to replace.. ho hum..


----------

